# hi i am at lwc



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

hi girls just found this site, i am at lwc and due for transfer's next week this is my 5th and last go and i'm terrified that it won't work, i was with cara for my other's and them dreadfull so far the lwc is better. i live in between cardiff and swansea so have chose to go to swansea instead of london, has anyone had pain during their stim's? i have had a period like pain which i always seem to get on ivf. plus i still get mucus like you normally get around ovulation sorry if it's gross but i just wanted to know if anyone else had this? i'm due for my last scan on friday so far i've only got 4 follicles so we'll just have to wait and see. i hope everyone get's what they want love cath


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi hun i am also at LWC cardiff but i am choosing to travel to london instead of swansea for ec and et, this will be my 7th tx in total and i started down ****** the 26th october.
just wanted to wish you all the best for your cycle, i haven't really experienced any pain during stimming but i did get alot of that mucus you are talking about, good luck for your next scan love jo xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Replied to your similar question on Introductions board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118742.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya

I had my treatment at LWC Swansea & I think that all you are experiencing is pretty normal love  

I am currently 27+2 weeks pregnant. The success rate at Swansea is very good  

Lots of luck to you 

Debz x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya, 

I am at LWC Swansea too! 

Who did your transfer? I want Dr Mamiso to do it rather than one of the nurses. 

Carrie


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

hi, i had my transfer this morning and can honestly say that the lwc is just awfull,i don't know how far you are with them at the mo but i am very dissapointed with them. we went to an open night in cardiff a while back and we were very impressed they seemed to be really caring and putting your needs first and did so until swansea, ( sarah in particular was lovely ), we got to swansea for egg collection bearing in mind you are paying 4k so you expect it to be a little nicer than nhs, well first of all we couldn't get in there was no-one on reception then before i had chance to say my name ann the nurse hollars down the corridor to ask my name and says "oh come here get changed no underwear and put these pessaries up your bottom " no introductions no nothing and walks off my hubby is furious this really puts his mind off the sample he has to do, so by this time im waiting in a gown and no knickers and have not got a clue on whats going on apart from the fact that i feel like a battery hen and then a couple come in with a toddler who is screaming the place down and take turns to have her while one is doing a sample and the other is having ec and other ladies are recovering from sedation this is unreal! then i phone the day after for the results of my eggs to be told to call back as no-one's looked at them although i phoned the time they asked so that gets me stressed, anyway i had transfer which again they tried to rush, i was told to leave my shoes outside and told to undress with nothing to cover me at all no gown nothing, i did have my dressing gown which i left in the waiting room as they said i didn't need it so they wanted me to walk from the theatre door to the bed bottomless! what about my dignity? i was feeling very emotional as it was, and then they said it won't take a minute so i asked for my sedative and they weren't aware that i was having one although i expressed this had to be as i suffered from very painfull transfer's so when it was all done i had to ask what meds and things to do and not do and when to do a test and was told to do a test whenever, just go and buy one so that's what you get for 4k, please let me know how you get on also when we had our consultation we were told that we would be invoiced 2wks after treatment had finished but infact they wanted it all before, doctor thackare done my treatment bythe way, and qiute frankly you don't  get better than the nhs,please let me know how you find them. good luck


----------



## fmf1 (Oct 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear you have had a bad experience you must be feeling really disappointed and frustrated and that's the last thing you need at this time. I really hope that despite this you get some positive news. People who don't have to go through this have no idea how lucky they are and how destroying this can be - why can't we just get pregnant like they do in the movies!!!! The problem is that living where we are gives limited options for clinics etc and you just have to go with what's available, inevitably we will hear good and bad stories at whichever clinic we use...sorry yours wasn't the good stuff...thinking of you and fingers crossed xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

just wanted to reply to mollie really

we used LWC for all our IVF/FET - and we increasingly found the care to be disappointing. so much so that we initially used swansea but then moved to cardiff LWC as it was a nurse problem we had. 

we ended up making a formal complaint regarding one nurse who we felt did not treat us with respect and dignity   i too had the same issue with walking from the theatre door to the bed half-naked and insisted on wearing a gown for each procedure after that   

like you we loved Sarah in cardiff - and swopped our care to cardiff.....we still used swansea for EC/ET but refused to have any nurse care and mr mamiso looked after us for each procedure - including sedation for ET due to difficult dummy transfer.....

oh - and when i went to the clinic day after EC with suspected OHSS dr thackere said 'no you're fine.....' knew i wasn't and spent 2 weeks in UHW with severe OHSS..... 

i had hoped the nurse problem in swansea would be sorted out by now   

enough to put us off for life! 

Ritz.


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

I can honestly say that the treatment & care I received at LWC Swansea was tip top tbh. We were always made to feel relaxed & comfortable at egg collection & at embryo transfer. You do have to walk into the theatre for e/c but are brought out in a wheelchair. As for the wearing the hospital gown, they do ask you to bring your own dressing gown to wear over the hospital gown to save any embarrassing situations.

Mr Mamiso is a fantastic consultant, who puts you at your ease, I found both of the Nurses great too tbh. Sarah at LWC Cardiff is also great. Its just a shame that those having initial treatment at Cardiff cannot have e/c or e/t there either - that is the only down side to Cardiff.

It is dissapointing to read of other ladies having bad experiences at the LWC Swansea, but I can only sing their praises. 

Debz x


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah thats just the point i did have my own gown and when i asked when would i need to put it on they said i didn't need it, so i assumed ( wrongly ) that i'd be wearing one of there's in theatre, wrong again! they were more than happy for me  to show all. when i spend over 4k a little compassion wouldn't have gone a miss, i'm glad your finding them ok and good luck.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am sorry you have had a hard time at Swansea. 

I find the nurses brilliant, they know me and Alex quite well now and they make me laugh and make me feel very comfortable. 

I found all treatment quite comfortable and quite intiamate with the nurses. I think the recepionist is fab too and always makes me feel welcome there. 

When I had EC i had my own gown but when I have ET I took my jeans off by the chair/bed and they are always quick to cover me up or if not I make sure I ask for it. 

My fav nurse is actually Ann there, both of them and they often both come in when I am having a scan and chat to me. 

Personally - I prefer the relaxed feeling there and glad that they are like that. 

Mollie - fingers crossed you never have to go back as you WILL get that BFP!!! 

Debz - congratualtions! 

Carrie


----------



## Ger x (Nov 9, 2007)

I feel exactly the same as you Caz...

Everyone at LWC are amazingly welcoming i first had treatment there when it was Cromwell 5 yrs ago had my dd after 3 icsi cycles,the same nurses are still there now,myself and my dh are very happy and comfortable there and always make me feel relaxed as i can get quite stressed during my scans and egg collections... they'll always crack jokes with me as i once tried to get off the theatre bed during EC (oh dear,how embarressing ) they'll never let me live that down,the 2 Ann's and Helen Norman are fab.

Ger xx


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

well we all seem to have had varied treatment from swansea. my experience was honestly that bad that we have now notified the hfea as i'm not letting people treat me that way. the reason we chose them was because my other ivf's had failed in caru ( which is nhs and private )and we honestly thought changing clinic's we would better but with hindsight we should have stayed at caru. i totally regret going to swansea and on the day of ec i had to beg my husband not to give anne a mouth full as he was that furious, and didn't really put him in the frame of mind for doing a sample. we have a meeting soon with lwc in cardiff to discuss the situation we had in swansea although we will go to make them aware of what happened the damage has been done and cannot be rectified. good luck and positive vibes to you all x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

mollie sending you hugs  
it seems lots of people have been happy with their care at swansea - and some people like us haven't been  

i've never seen some the nurses smile let alone crack a joke   maybe it was just me they didn't like  

mollie we made an official complaint back in the time when dr nair was their (about 2 years ago). it was taken seriously and the nurse in question had to sit in the room with us and she did apologise - and we stated in front of her that we never wanted any care from her again.......we did use the clinic after that but had no nurses involved in our care and the only person was mr mamiso who was very sympathetic and lovely (though i think it helped that the problem happened before he started and could therefore be impartial   )

i know the damage has been done - but maybe an arrangement might be found like we did - or go back to CARU.....hopiong you won't need to though as swansea does seem to get a lot of people pregnant   fingers crossed for you. 

let me know if you need anything - or just a listening PM ear  

ritz.


----------



## fairyhill (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this site too.  I had treatment in LWC and I found the whole system there awful.  Yes, they do crack jokes but to me its quite a serious ,matter.
Actually I find them ALL ungenuine.  Would not recomend it to anyone.
Even Mr M is a bit matter of fact.


----------



## Ali Louise (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Fairyhill,

Sorry to hear about your bad experience at Swansea LWC but I must admit Ive had no issues with them at all and have found them to be excellent so far, are you having treatment somewhere else now? Goodluck if you are!

Do you live local? 

There are a few of us on the other board(anyone at LWC swansea) if you want to join us your more than welcome hun.

Take Care x x x


----------

